# GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger



## sbkenzo (24. Januar 2011)

*GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*

gelöscht


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*

gpt ist der nachfolger von mbr.
ist m.W.n. seit 7 (und osx 10.5) standard.

kannst du m.W.n. ohne speziellen tools 
auch nicht beeinflussen.

rein aus interesse:
wieso interessiert dich das.. ?


----------



## SonicNoize (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*

Der MBR (Master Boot Record) besteht aus den ersten 512 Byte auf deiner Festplatte. Dort ist ein Boot-Loader und die Partitionstabelle gespeichert. Der MBR ist schon relativ alt und hat das Problem, dass er nur Partitionsgrößen bis ~2 Terrabyte handhaben kann. Jedoch ist jedes BIOS-basierende Board auf einen MBR angewiesen, da es dort die Information findet, was gebootet werden soll.

Beim GPT hast du diese 2 Terrabyte-Grenze nicht, da man hier nicht auf die 512 Byte beschränkt ist und dementsprechend mehr Informationen unterbekommt. Das Problem ist aber, dass GPT zum EFI-Standard (Was jetzt mit den 1155-Boards genutzt wird) gehören soll und daher nicht vom BIOS unterstützt wird.

Ganz grob:

*Master Boot Record*


Bootfähig an allen Mainboards
Maximale Größe aller Partitionen zusammen: 2 Terrabyte

*GUID Partition Table*


Nur an EFI-Boards bootfähig
Nur mit 64-Bit Betriebssystemen
Kein (bessergesagt unerreichbar großes) Limit der Partitionsgröße


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*



> GUID Partition Table
> Nur an EFI-Boards bootfähig


sorry, aber das kann nicht ganz stimmen:

die festplatten, die ich mir zuhause auf einem P35-board
unter win7 präpariere, sie ins büro mitnehme und in einen 
macpro stecke, wird im festplatten-dienstprogramm als 
GPT-partitioned angezeigt.

und die die jetzt drinnen ist, ist eine alte 250er..


----------



## SonicNoize (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*



Lexx schrieb:


> sorry, aber das kann nicht ganz stimmen:
> 
> die festplatten, die ich mir zuhause auf einem P35-board
> unter win7 präpariere, sie ins büro mitnehme und in einen
> ...



Mac Pro verwendet EFI, zumindest hat das Google gerade ausgespuckt. Was meinst du mit "präparieren"?


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*

das spuckende google-lama.. *lol*

und mein gigabyte.. ohne efi.. ?

esata anstecken, formatieren, daten draufschieben, abstecken.


----------



## jumperm (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*



Lexx schrieb:


> das spuckende google-lama.. *lol*
> 
> und mein gigabyte.. ohne efi.. ?
> 
> esata anstecken, formatieren, daten draufschieben, abstecken.


Wir reden von !!Bootfähig!! Nur zur Info.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPT-Datenträger oder Dynamischer Datenträger*

Das Raid-Array bei meinem Dateiserver musste ich z.B. mit GPT initialisieren, um überhaupt eine Partition größer als 2TB erstellen zu können. Die wird im Betriebssystem natürlich erkannt, aber booten kann man davon nicht mehr, dafür brauche ich dann eine separate Festplatte.

Das BIOS erkennt die Festplatten natürlich weiterhin, man kann halt keinen Bootloader davon starten


----------

